# Cpb exam - Hello. Has any one taken the CPB EXAM?



## hopedendy (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello. Has any one taken the CPB EXAM? I test in September and want to make sure I am prepared to pass first time around. Any feed back regarding the break down, areas I need to focus on more,etc,will be grately appreciated!


----------



## pajohnson (Jul 24, 2013)

I am also taking the CPB exam in September. I am almost finished with the CPB course.
I would also like to know what areas to focus more attention too.  Anyone out there take and pass the CPB exam?


----------



## nguernsey (Jul 29, 2013)

*Listening* I registered for the 4 month course online yesterday. I have the test scheduled this December so I'm interested in what other people are saying about this new credential. I'm just waiting for the coding and text books. I'm able to log in to the Blackboard course.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jul 30, 2013)

It is a GREAT exam. It sounds like you all are on the right track. The CPB course covers EVERYTHING that is on the exam. 

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## pajohnson (Jul 30, 2013)

Is the exam more common sense for people who have years of billing background ?
Was there a certain area that you found on the exam that you did not expect?


----------

